# How to call with a rabbit distress?



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I was given a rabbit distress call (assuming its a cottontail) and have no clue on how to use it. It says Sceery on the side but i wasnt able to find an instructional video online. Anyone heard or used this call? Any tips on how to use one to call in yotes, or fox? Do raccons respond?


----------



## bobt (Oct 1, 2008)

a good way to hear what a call should sound like is to go to the foxpro web sight. they have a list of sounds they sell on there calls and you can click on each and hear what it sounds like.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I always call 30ish seconds wait 3 minutes repeat.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Can someone link me to an audio file of cotton tail distress called by a hand call? I see some videos on youtube but my call doesnt make that sound... Please help! On a side note I called a few farmers in minnesota and withing 6 calls I found a guy who has cattle and theres been a lot of yotes around and he will let me hunt!!! Only 50 miles away though. lol.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

if your rabbit call sounds like a crying baby than you have the right sound


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Will this work for calling in a yote? I havent had alot of practice but i gave it a shot.


----------

